# Great Cookie Recipe...mmmmm



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

This year I will be baking for the first time in a long time. Does anyone have a great cookie recipe they would like to pass along?

Im passing on an Oatmeal Cookie Recipe that a friend sent last week...easy and with a tasty twist to it...I substitued raisens with chocolate chip...gotta have choc in it!!!



1-1/4 cup unsifted all purpose flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1 cup butter, softened
1/4 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1 package (4 serving size) vanilla flavor instant pudding and pie filling
2 eggs
3-1/2 cups quick cooking oats
1 cup raisins

mix flour with baking soda, set aside.
Combine butter, the sugars, and pudding mix in large mixing bowl, beat until smooth and creamy. Beat in eggs.
Gradually add the flour mixture, then stir in the oats and raisins. Batter should be very stiff.
Drop by rounded measuring teaspoonsful onto ungreased baking sheets about 2 inches apart. Bake at 375 degrees for 10 to 12 minutes. Makes about 5 dozen.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here's a thought....

Substitute the raisins with Butterscotch chips! Just finished up the last of a batch of "Oatmeal Scotchies" we made the other day. They are SOOOOOO good!:corkysm55

John


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

So when are you sending out some free samples to try.:evil:


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Wildone said:


> So when are you sending out some free samples to try.:evil:


 
Which ones the choc chip or the butterscotch??

I have made 9 dozen and shipped them off to deer camp ...sorrrry!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey check that out its all about Cookies 

http://www.northpole.com/Kitchen/Cookbook/cat0001.html


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Where did you find those? I was raised by my dad so I really don't know how to cook alot of things. Does anyone know of any good websites for me. I can cook like hamburgers and stuff like that but I don't know how to cook any wild game like deer,goose,duck. If you could point me in the right direction I would be greatful. Thank you!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My Dad always made springerlies for the holidays. I love them.

4 eggs
2 c sugar
4 c flour
1 tsp baking soda
2 1/2-3 tsp anise extract
Anise seeds

Grease cookie sheet and sprinkle with anise seeds. Beat eggs and sugar for 5 min. Stir in flour, soda and anise. Make into balls or use springerlie roller and bake 20 minutes at 300.

Rolling pin:
http://www.thekitchenstore.com/028901030834.html


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

My dad always said Gramma made springerlies, but Mom didnt very often.

Pfeffernuts (sp) used to be popular. They were VERY hard and needed to be dunked.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

There is a forum here on this Site with Recipe for wild Recipes. 

Check it out,,, lot of times I cruise in there to get ideas and so on.


Hey german recipes lol... what ya know......


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a killer chocolate chip recipe - well, sort of. Take the Nestle Tollhouse recipe, and substitute 1/3 whole wheat flour for all purpose flour (2/3-all purposes, and 1/3 whole wheat). Be sure to use real butter (this is imperative), and add some extra choc chips - you should NEVER have to take a bite of a chocolate chip cookie, and not get a chip. Add a little extra flour, too; so the batter is fairly stiff. Plop oversized blobs and cook for about 16 minutes - until golden brown. They are awesome, and I tell everyone they are healthier, because of the ww flour. :lol:
Once you taste them, you won't care how healthy they are for you.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Now here's a good one!

This past weekend I picked up a package of Cream Cheese at Kroger. The other day I pulled it out to use some of it and on the side of the box was a recipe called "Gooey Butter Cake". It sounded interesting and my son read it and asked if we could try it. I said OK and yesterday made it. It's called Gooey Butter Cake but it really turns out to be a good bar cookie. In fact I just finished a big hunk. 

*Gooey Butter Cake*

1 box yellow cake mix without pudding
1 stick butter, melted
1 egg
1 (8oz.) package cream cheese, softened
1 (16 oz.) box powdered sugar
2 eggs

Preheat oven to 350. 
Mix together cake mix, butter and 1 egg until thick and smooth. Press into buttered 9x13 pan. Beat together cream cheese, powdered sugar, and 2 eggs until thoroughly mixed. Pour on top of cake mixture. Bake at 350 degrees for 30-35 minutes. Sprinkle top with powdered sugar.


After I pulled this out of the oven I let it cool for about a half hour then I used a sifter and lightly dusted the top with a little powdered sugar and it worked great. I let it cool completely before slicing and I covered the pan with foil and stored it in the fridge because of the cream cheese. As I said earlier, this is called a cake but it's really a good bar cookie and I'm already thinking of things I could add or change a bit for variations. I think next time I might even incorporate a little lemon juice into the topping mixture to make a lemon bar.

Try it. I think you'll like it!

John


----------



## sparking (Nov 21, 2008)

yummy!


----------



## sparking (Nov 21, 2008)

also, thanks!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

1 Stick Margarine melted in pan. 
1 Cup Graham Cracker Crumbs 
1 Cup Angel Flake Coconut 
1 Can Burdens Condensed Milk 
1/2 Package Hersey's Milk Chocolate Chips 
1/2 Package Hersey's Butterscotch Chips 
1 Cup Of Your Favorite Chopped Nuts 
http://www.northpole.com/Kitchen/Cookbook/rec3722.html#
Layer all ingredients in order listed in a 9x13 cake pan. Then bake at 350 degrees for about 20 min or untill it starts to pull away from the side of the pan. Let cool and then cut into squares. Very good but also rich.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

ohhhh my SIL makes those every year for the Christmas Dinner at Mom's they ARE good...


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Huntinggirl said:


> 1 Stick Margarine melted in pan.
> 1 Cup Graham Cracker Crumbs
> 1 Cup Angel Flake Coconut
> 1 Can Burdens Condensed Milk
> ...


Wow...This sound exactly like the "bars" we had up at bow camp, but the coconut was the top layer. Will this make a difference or does the coconut need to be next to the Condensed Milk? Thanks!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I haven't made them yet but, they should be good. My sister sent me the recipe and she's a pastry chef.

Subject: orange cranberry cookies

Orange Sugar
1/3 c. sugar
1 tsp freshly grated orange peel

Cookie Dough
1c. sugar
3/4 c. butter, softened
1 egg
2c. flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp. baking soda
1/2 c. dried cranberries, chopped
1/2 c. macadamia nuts, chopped
1 Tbls. freshly grated orange peel
Combine sugar and orange peel (I did this a week ahead of time and stored it in a zip lock, but it can be done right before baking)

Heat oven to 350. Combine 1c. sugar, butter and egg in large bowl; beat at medium speed until creamy. Reduce speed to low; add flour, baking powder and baking soda. Beat until well mixed. Add all remaining ingredients. Continue beating just until mixed. Shape dough into 1 inch balls; roll balls in orange sugar. Place 2 inches apart onto ungreased cookie sheets. Flatten with bottom of glass to 1 1/2 inch circles. Bake for 7 to 11 minutes until edges are lightly browned. Do not over bake. Cool 1 minute; remove from cookie sheets. makes 5 dozen cookies.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Gina, I'm dropping Rock and Fiz off on the 23rd. How about a sample platter for the road?:lol:


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

cmpdad said:


> Hey Gina, I'm dropping Rock and Fiz off on the 23rd. How about a sample platter for the road?:lol:


 
Sure you got a deal!!

The problem is....I bake them and we pick at them every meal...lol after 4 days they are gone...I will make some on the 22nd and hide em!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I think Bela needs something( dont know what it is ,but will think of something) done at that time also:evil:


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

eddiejohn4 said:


> I think Bela needs something( dont know what it is ,but will think of something) done at that time also:evil:


 
oh i see where this is going ... lol Pretty soon I will have to make a dozen dozen!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Gina Fox said:


> oh i see where this is going ... lol Pretty soon I will have to make a dozen dozen!


 
That few huh? geeze I dont know if its worth Bela's and my time for a measley couple of dozen tasties. Bela just loves ya Gina ,and he loves cookies


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

WALLEYEvision said:


> Wow...This sound exactly like the "bars" we had up at bow camp, but the coconut was the top layer. Will this make a difference or does the coconut need to be next to the Condensed Milk? Thanks!


 
When I make mine I do not do it in layers.....I split all the coconut in with each layer.....So I am sure it would be OK to put it on the top.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

hunting girl I will try that myself as it sounds great.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

eddiejohn4 said:


> hunting girl I will try that myself as it sounds great.


 
Be careful.....They are very addicting. I am getting ready to make a coulple batches to work tomorrow....(if they last till then) :lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I tried some, good stuff. I added a boat load of fresh granola to mine, right at the bottom.

Thsi week, I am going to make some rum balls! Last year I made a HUGE batch and hid some on the closet so the kids wouldn't take them all (21-22 years olds). I found those a few weeks back.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Since I do all the cooking in the house, I know all the cookie recipes. Plus growing up I always made Christmas cookies with my mom. 

Here is a good one for Peanut Butter Balls (or some may say buckeyes) can't call them that "Go Blue".

1/2 cup of Butter (1 Stick)
3 Cups of Powder Sugar
2 Cups of Peanut Butter (Creamy, any brand)
1 cup of Chocolate Chips
1 Large Hershey Bar
1/2 a bar of Paraffin wax (Canning Wax)

In a bowl combine butter and powder sugar mix together. Add peanut butter to powder sugar/butter mix. Mix until all powder sugar is mixed together, if peanut butter is still a little tacky add a 1/2 cup of powder sugar and mix together. Roll out balls into golf ball size and put them on a wax paper lined cookie sheet. Stick tooth picks out of the top of them, put the cookie sheets in the freezer to harden the balls and to get the cookie sheet cold. 

Chop up wax into to small pieces (The smaller the pieces the quicker it will melt). Break up Hershey bar and place into med. size soup pan along with wax. On really low heat start melting everything together. This could take up to an hour. Keep stirring a wooden spoon works best. Once everything is melted together take the balls out of the freezer and start dipping the balls with the tooth picks, place back on the cold cookie sheet. Give them about an hour to set up and enjoy. A little bit of work but they are worth it. 

Have taken them into work a couple of times already this year and they don't last the first hour. Also give them to my neighbors as part of there annual cookie basket and they always want more. 

Let me know what you think,

Merry Christmas to All..

fulldraw


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

fulldraw said:


> Here is a good one for Peanut Butter Balls (or some may say buckeyes)


Mmmmm, I love those! Haven't had any since my Aunt Isabelle passed away. I always thought they had a waxy feel to them but I had no clue they actually contained wax! I just might have to make a batch.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

jpollman said:


> Now here's a good one!
> 
> This past weekend I picked up a package of Cream Cheese at Kroger. The other day I pulled it out to use some of it and on the side of the box was a recipe called "Gooey Butter Cake". It sounded interesting and my son read it and asked if we could try it. I said OK and yesterday made it. It's called Gooey Butter Cake but it really turns out to be a good bar cookie. In fact I just finished a big hunk.
> 
> ...


Mine JUST went in the oven. Mmmmm, cookies and gooey goodness.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Frantz said:


> Mine JUST went in the oven. Mmmmm, cookies and gooey goodness.


I think you're gonna like it! 

I may make up a batch of this for Christmas Eve. My wifes sisters and a friend are coming over. We're just going to visit, maybe watch a movie, and have something to eat. This will be great after eats. 

Enjoy!

John


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

skyhawk1 said:


> Where did you find those? I was raised by my dad so I really don't know how to cook alot of things. Does anyone know of any good websites for me. I can cook like hamburgers and stuff like that but I don't know how to cook any wild game like deer,goose,duck. If you could point me in the right direction I would be greatful. Thank you!


 
I found a great website for recipes, allrecipies.com
You can create an account there for free and as you browse for recipes, you can add the ones that sound good to you to your recipe box and refer back to that recipe at a later time. They also have a feature that if you sign up for it, they send you a new recipe everyday to your email. I like that feature because it gives me a lot of new ideas. 

If you try it, let me know how you like it!! 
-Amy


----------

